# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی آزاد تهران یا مازاد سنندج؟

## Neo.Healer

سلام
اصلا نگید چقد تاپیک میزنی و رفتی رو اعصابمون که رو مخ خودمم هست :Yahoo (75): 
دو روز میاد زندگیم روال عادیشو ادامه بره تکمیل ظرفیت یا ... راه میندازن و باز منو از کار و زندگیم میندازن 
من قراره کنکور ۹۸ بدم به جای خود
الان چون ممکنه به هرحال قبول نشم و این دانشگاهی که الان ثبتنام میکنم و برای ۷ سال ادامه بدم میخوام انتخابم درست باشه 
از چنتا مطاورم پرسیدم اما باز گفتم مشورت بگیرم ازتون :Yahoo (11): 
حالا شما مای من بودید کدومو میرفتید؟
تهران مشکل اصلیم شده خوابگاه.....نمیدونم چی میشه
گویا خود دانشگاه خوابگاه نداره و این نگرانم کرده ..... هزینه خوابگاه خودگردان حدودا چقد میشه؟
سنندجم که مازاده و فکر شهریه پردیس 
حالا کدوم بهتره از نظر سطح علمی و امکان پیشرفت و مالی و خوابگاه و درصد قبولی پزشکی تخصص دولتی 
اینجا کسی پزشکی آزاد تهران میخونه؟ 
پزشکی سنندج چی؟ 

موندم بخدا :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

کاش میرفتم دارو دولتی اینهمه مشکل نداشتم...اما پزشکی :Yahoo (12):

----------


## amureza

دوست عزیز تا اونجا که من میدونم اگر هر کدوم رو برید ازتون تعهد میگیرن که در صورت انصراف باید هزینه ترم های باقیمونده رو پرداخت کنید .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوست عزیز تا اونجا که من میدونم اگر هر کدوم رو برید ازتون تعهد میگیرن که در صورت انصراف باید هزینه ترم های باقیمونده رو پرداخت کنید .


هزینه شهریه ثابته که برای پردیس میشه ترمی ۲ میلیون و برای ۱۳ ترم ۲۶ میلیون....از کل هزینه ۷سال درس خوندن کمتر در میاد
آزادو اطلاع دقیق ندارم شهریه ثابتش چقدره

----------


## METTIX

سلام ببین اگه ازت تعهد بگیرن تو دولتی هم قبول بشی چیزی حدود 50 میلیون باز باید بهشون بدی من خودمم مازاد قبول شدم ثبت نامم کردم ولی تعهدی فعلا ازم نگزفتن 
بعدم خب سنندج دولتی هست و صد در صد مدرکش معتبرتره 
فکر اینکه مازاد و یا ازادو ادامه بدی از سرت بیرون کن و محکم واسه 98 بخون که دولتی قبول بشی

----------


## amureza

> هزینه شهریه ثابته که برای پردیس میشه ترمی ۲ میلیون و برای ۱۳ ترم ۲۶ میلیون....از کل هزینه ۷سال درس خوندن کمتر در میاد
> آزادو اطلاع دقیق ندارم شهریه ثابتش چقدره


الان ما که داروی آزاد  میخونیم ۴۸۰۰ ثابتمونه ( عادی)

----------


## amureza

> هزینه شهریه ثابته که برای پردیس میشه ترمی ۲ میلیون و برای ۱۳ ترم ۲۶ میلیون....از کل هزینه ۷سال درس خوندن کمتر در میاد
> آزادو اطلاع دقیق ندارم شهریه ثابتش چقدره


راجع به اینکه ۲۶ میلیون میشه هم قطعی بپرس بعدا تو‌دردسر نیفتی ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> الان ما که داروی آزاد  میخونیم ۴۸۰۰ ثابتمونه ( عادی)


ورودی امسالید؟تهران؟

----------


## METTIX

> هزینه شهریه ثابته که برای پردیس میشه ترمی ۲ میلیون و برای ۱۳ ترم ۲۶ میلیون....از کل هزینه ۷سال درس خوندن کمتر در میاد
> آزادو اطلاع دقیق ندارم شهریه ثابتش چقدره


 :Yahoo (13): ببین خیلی بیشتر از 26 میلیون میشه نزدیک 50 هم میرسه فقط شهریه ثابتش 
اولا شهریه ثابت بیشتر از دو میلیونه و برای هر ترم متغیره و  هر سالم 15 درصد زیادتر میشه 
اینو در نظر بگیر بعدا به مشکل نخوری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببین خیلی بیشتر از 26 میلیون میشه نزدیک 50 هم میرسه فقط شهریه ثابتش 
> اولا شهریه ثابت بیشتر از دو میلیونه و برای هر ترم متغیره و  هر سالم 15 درصد زیادتر میشه 
> اینو در نظر بگیر بعدا به مشکل نخوری


تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم شهریه ثابت از زمان ورود به دانشگاه و فارغ التحصیلی ثابته و فقط شهریه متغیره که ۱۵٪ زیاد میشه

----------


## METTIX

> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم شهریه ثابت از زمان ورود به دانشگاه و فارغ التحصیلی ثابته و فقط شهریه متغیره که ۱۵٪ زیاد میشه


من یه نفرو میشناسم از مازاد انصراف داده ( البته بخاطر مشکلات مالی و غیره نه اینکه دولتی قبول شده باشه) ازش حدود 42 43 میلیون گرفتن تا انصرافشو قبول کنن اونم پارسال

----------


## Neo.Healer

الان شهریه پزشکی آزاد تهران چقده؟ 
من چطوری تهران قبول شدم اما تبریز نشدم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ehsan7777777

میشه بفرمایین رتبه ی توی منطقه چند شده ؟
اگه درصداتون رو هم بذارین که عالی می شه ...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میشه بفرمایین رتبه ی توی منطقه چند شده ؟
> اگه درصداتون رو هم بذارین که عالی می شه ...


۳۴۴۵ منطقه۲
درصدام یذره ممکنه تقریبی بشه
ادب ۷۲
عرب ۸۵
دینی۶۰
زبان ۴۵
زمین ۱۴
ریاضی ۵۰
زیست ۶۶
فیزیک ۲۰
شیمی ۶۲

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## fff44

تهران شهریه پزشکی عادی برا ترم اول 7.5 هست 
نمیدونم ثابت هست یا نه
ولی دندون  تهران ورودی قبل میدونم ثابت 8تومن حدودا

بپرس حتما از خود دانشگاه چون شهریه ثابت دوره اکسترنی و اینترن هم بخاطر واحدای عملی ب خصوص  دانشگاه ازااد 
زیاد میشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تهران شهریه پزشکی عادی برا ترم اول 7.5 هست 
> نمیدونم ثابت هست یا نه
> ولی دندون  تهران ورودی قبل میدونم ثابت 8تومن حدودا
> 
> بپرس حتما از خود دانشگاه چون شهریه ثابت دوره اکسترنی و اینترن هم بخاطر واحدای عملی ب خصوص  دانشگاه ازااد 
> زیاد میشه


ممکنه بجایی برسه که شهریه آزاد بیشتر پردیس بشه؟

----------


## fff44

برا پردیس سراسری و مازاد هم هر دانشگاه قانون خاص خودشو داره
باید دقیقشو بپرسی
یه دانشگاه 200میلیون ازت چک و سفته میگیره 
یه دانشگاه فقط شهریه ثابت سالای باقی مانده 
یه دانشگاه نصف شهریه متغیر...

----------


## METTIX

> ممکنه بجایی برسه که شهریه آزاد بیشتر پردیس بشه؟


بله اینو من پرسیدم دوره های عملی شهریه ازاد بیشتر از پردیس میشه
در مجموع کل ترما تقریبا هزینه پردیس و ازاد برابرن

----------


## METTIX

> برا پردیس سراسری و مازاد هم هر دانشگاه قانون خاص خودشو داره
> باید دقیقشو بپرسی
> یه دانشگاه 200میلیون ازت چک و سفته میگیره 
> یه دانشگاه فقط شهریه ثابت سالای باقی مانده 
> یه دانشگاه نصف شهریه متغیر...


من مازاد جهرم اوردم ثبت نامم کردم ولی هیچ گونه تعهدی ازم نگرفتن

----------


## fff44

ترم بهمن هستید یا الان سر کلاسید؟
قانون این هست ک یه قرارداد محضری امضا میکنید ک اگر ب این دلایل انصراف دادم یا اخراج شدم باید اینقدر خسارت بدم...

----------


## METTIX

> ترم بهمن هستید یا الان سر کلاسید؟
> قانون این هست ک یه قرارداد محضری امضا میکنید ک اگر ب این دلایل انصراف دادم یا اخراج شدم باید اینقدر خسارت بدم...


ترم بهمن 
البته بهمنم نمیرم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ترم بهمن هستید یا الان سر کلاسید؟
> قانون این هست ک یه قرارداد محضری امضا میکنید ک اگر ب این دلایل انصراف دادم یا اخراج شدم باید اینقدر خسارت بدم...


من مازاد ترم بهمنی
آزاد تازه از امروز ثبتنامشه و مشخص نی احتمالا از همون آبان برم کلاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

من بدتر گیج شدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fff44

شما ک جهرم مازاد هستید احتمالا قبل از شروع کلاس ازتون میخوان ک فرم پر کنید..
ترم اول مگه مرخصی میدن؟ رشته پزشکی ؟!

----------


## METTIX

> شما ک جهرم مازاد هستید احتمالا قبل از شروع کلاس ازتون میخوان ک فرم پر کنید..
> ترم اول مگه مرخصی میدن؟ رشته پزشکی ؟!


بله میشه مرخصی گرفت (پزشکی هستم)

----------


## fff44

http://www.gums.ac.ir/Upload/Modules...s/Mali/M-1.doc
این فرم گیلان هست ک 50درصد کل شهریه ثابت و متغیر سفته میگیره..هر یونی فرق داره

.
من واسه یزد پردیس خودمو کشتم مرخصی ندادن ترم اول  :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (21):   دوسال قبل...

----------


## METTIX

> http://www.gums.ac.ir/Upload/Modules...s/Mali/M-1.doc
> این فرم گیلان هست ک 50درصد کل شهریه ثابت و متغیر سفته میگیره..هر یونی فرق داره
> 
> .
> من واسه یزد پردیس خودمو کشتم مرخصی ندادن ترم اول    دوسال قبل...


مرخصی پزشکی فک کنم دیگه نتونن کاری کنن
بله یزد خیلی سختیگره تو این مورد یکی از اشناهای منم مازاد یزد قبول شده همون روز اول ازش تعهد گرفتن که حق انصراف نداری وگرنه باید هزینه ترمای باقی مونده روبذی

----------


## Neo.Healer

من از سنندج مسیولین پرسیدم
گفتن میشه مرخصی گرفت یه نامه مینویسی درخواست میده یکم شلوغ بازی میکنی در مورد علت مرخصی 
بعد برات کمیسیون تشکیل میشه تصمیم میگیرن اجازه بدن یا نه
و گف سنندج اکثرا قبول کرده

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


سلام
اصلا نگید چقد تاپیک میزنی و رفتی رو اعصابمون که رو مخ خودمم هست
دو روز میاد زندگیم روال عادیشو ادامه بره تکمیل ظرفیت یا ... راه میندازن و باز منو از کار و زندگیم میندازن 
من قراره کنکور ۹۸ بدم به جای خود
الان چون ممکنه به هرحال قبول نشم و این دانشگاهی که الان ثبتنام میکنم و برای ۷ سال ادامه بدم میخوام انتخابم درست باشه 
از چنتا مطاورم پرسیدم اما باز گفتم مشورت بگیرم ازتون
حالا شما مای من بودید کدومو میرفتید؟
تهران مشکل اصلیم شده خوابگاه.....نمیدونم چی میشه
گویا خود دانشگاه خوابگاه نداره و این نگرانم کرده ..... هزینه خوابگاه خودگردان حدودا چقد میشه؟
سنندجم که مازاده و فکر شهریه پردیس 
حالا کدوم بهتره از نظر سطح علمی و امکان پیشرفت و مالی و خوابگاه و درصد قبولی پزشکی تخصص دولتی 
اینجا کسی پزشکی آزاد تهران میخونه؟ 
پزشکی سنندج چی؟ 

موندم بخدا


در ازاد انتقالی گرفتن راحت تراست مخصوصا دختر ها می توانید به شهرتون انتقالی بگیری /البته از خودت دانشگاه هم بپرسید /هزینه های هر دو تقریبا برابر اند /کل 7 سال منظورم است / از نظر علمی برابر وامکان پیشرفت تهران وخوابگاه هم هیچ کدوم ندارند وتخصص قبول شدن هم بیشتر بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره  /اینم بگم حاشیه های دانشگاه خیییییییلی زیاد است ونصف وقتتون نابود می شه  اگه همین رو ادامه بدید وعالی کار کنید برای معدل بالا و.. تخفیف خوبی قائل می شوند در ثانی وام دانشجویی هم می دهند که تا حدودی هزینه ها رو قابل قبول می کنه_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> در ازاد انتقالی گرفتن راحت تراست مخصوصا دختر ها می توانید به شهرتون انتقالی بگیری /البته از خودت دانشگاه هم بپرسید /هزینه های هر دو تقریبا برابر اند /کل 7 سال منظورم است / از نظر علمی برابر وامکان پیشرفت تهران وخوابگاه هم هیچ کدوم ندارند وتخصص قبول شدن هم بیشتر بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره  /اینم بگم حاشیه های دانشگاه خیییییییلی زیاد است ونصف وقتتون نابود می شه  اگه همین رو ادامه بدید وعالی کار کنید برای معدل بالا و.. تخفیف خوبی قائل می شوند در ثانی وام دانشجویی هم می دهند که تا حدودی هزینه ها رو قابل قبول می کنه_


یعنی معدل الف بیارم توی شهریه تخفیف میدن؟
ممکنه بذارن از تهران به تبریز انتقالی بگیرم بعد یکی دو ترم خوندن؟
ممنونم ازتون

----------


## Neo.Healer

فقط موندم که اولویت اولم تبریزه...چطوری تهران قبول شدم اما تبریز نه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


یعنی معدل الف بیارم توی شهریه تخفیف میدن؟
ممکنه بذارن از تهران به تبریز انتقالی بگیرم بعد یکی دو ترم خوندن؟
ممنونم ازتون


شما برو بپرس از دانشگاه  چون علوم پزشکی شاید خدایی ناکرده فرق کنه  /از نظر شهریه دانشگاه وام خوبی می ده_

----------


## Mrya

هیچکدام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m-javad

> سلام
> اصلا نگید چقد تاپیک میزنی و رفتی رو اعصابمون که رو مخ خودمم هست
> دو روز میاد زندگیم روال عادیشو ادامه بره تکمیل ظرفیت یا ... راه میندازن و باز منو از کار و زندگیم میندازن 
> من قراره کنکور ۹۸ بدم به جای خود
> الان چون ممکنه به هرحال قبول نشم و این دانشگاهی که الان ثبتنام میکنم و برای ۷ سال ادامه بدم میخوام انتخابم درست باشه 
> از چنتا مطاورم پرسیدم اما باز گفتم مشورت بگیرم ازتون
> حالا شما مای من بودید کدومو میرفتید؟
> تهران مشکل اصلیم شده خوابگاه.....نمیدونم چی میشه
> گویا خود دانشگاه خوابگاه نداره و این نگرانم کرده ..... هزینه خوابگاه خودگردان حدودا چقد میشه؟
> ...


پزشکی ازاد تهران بهتره ولی خب از لحاظ مدرک سنندج مدرک دولتی میده بهت
در مورد انصراف و اینها هم پردیس ها هر کدوم شرایطش فرق میکنه ولی چیزی که تو اکثرش هست اینه که باید نصف شهریه کل رو بدی یعنی اگه شهریه کل تحصیلت 100 تومن بشه باید 50 تومن بدی و همین اولم ازت سفته میگیرن

----------

